# Look what i just cut!



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

I just had to gloat on a couple of things. First off my new Echo 450p that I got on EBay for $330 delivered came today!  Of course I had to go make sure it runs so I cut into this Spanish Oak burl I have had sitting around!  Incredible wood and the saw runs great!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Pic of one of the slabs


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Feb 14, 2011)

That wood looks awesome!!  Cannot wait to see what you make out of that.  

That saw looks like it cuts great as well.

Nice gloat.  I'm drooling over the wood and the saw!


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! That's looks kick A**.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Feb 14, 2011)

GLOATER!
Looks like more wood than anyone could use..... 
Nice saw, too.


----------



## sgimbel (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess your feeling better in more than one way.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice Wood! but what you gonna do with that teeny little saw?


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice pile of FIRE WOOD!  Great looking timber, Curtis.  The saw looks like it will do the job for you.  By the way, what is that blue thing on the bar in the first photo?  I never have seen an attachment like that on an Echo.  Just wondering.  Maybe a log pusher or something.  Hum?
Charles


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 14, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Nice pile of FIRE WOOD! Great looking timber, Curtis. The saw looks like it will do the job for you. By the way, what is that blue thing on the bar in the first photo? I never have seen an attachment like that on an Echo. Just wondering. Maybe a log pusher or something. Hum?
> Charles


 

If I'm looking at the same blue thing that you are, it seems to be something in the background that just looks like an attachment.  If you look carefully, you can see that it goes behind one of the trees in the background.  I was confused by it as well until I took a closer look.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 14, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> Pic of one of the slabs



HOLY COW... that slab is HUGE!   Its about as big as the basketball base its up against.     Why can't I find nice stuff like that?  Not that I'd have a CLUE how to process it if I did.


----------



## greggas (Feb 14, 2011)

Gorgeous wood Curtis...any slabs going to show up in classified????


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice wood!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice, very nice. Now I'm off to try and get saliva out from between they keys on my laptop.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice Burl!!!!! I don't even own anything big enough to cut this mammoth bien to usable size...... That's one big slab.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 14, 2011)

A guy buys a chainsaw and it takes him nearly 3 hours to cut down 4 trees. He returns it claiming it's defective.

The clerk says "Well, let's check it out"...... pulls the cord and starts it up.

The guy says....... "Hey! What's that noise"?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

And the final results from that one


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like there might be some nice knife handles in there somewhere..... hint hint.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

LEAP said:


> Nice Wood! but what you gonna do with that teeny little saw?



I'm gonna cut these teeny little Texas trees!  The saw has a 20" bar and I was not able to cut through most of this.  It was 46" in diameter at the largest portion!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice looking burl! That will make some beautiful pens.

Dan


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Nice pile of FIRE WOOD!  Great looking timber, Curtis.  The saw looks like it will do the job for you.  By the way, what is that blue thing on the bar in the first photo?  I never have seen an attachment like that on an Echo.  Just wondering.  Maybe a log pusher or something.  Hum?
> Charles



Silly Charles, that is a pipe in the background!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

greggas said:


> Gorgeous wood Curtis...any slabs going to show up in classified????



Since this was posted in the casual conversation section and was intended simply as a gloat, I will refrain from answering this!  I do use a lot of Spanish Oak in my blanks, though.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 14, 2011)

Do you know how valuable that burl is??? Man you have a gold mine sitting there. I may drop by to pick up the dis guards or even the saw dust.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> Do you know how valuable that burl is??? Man you have a gold mine sitting there. I may drop by to pick up the dis guards or even the saw dust.



Yep, sure do!  Come on up and I will give you some pieces just for taking the time to drive up here for a visit!!


----------



## Akula (Feb 14, 2011)

That's sweet Curtis.  You be sure to post some pics for the 2cool wood mangler's to drool over


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Cutting some up on the bandsaw right now!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 14, 2011)

This is kind of disturbing Curtis. All these guys telling you how nice your wood looks.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Feb 14, 2011)

I will say that is some nice looking wood! But I'm a STIHL saw guy, looks as if your chain need to be tighten. Can't wait to see pics of what you turn out of it.
John


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Feb 14, 2011)

I may drop by to pick up the dis guards or even the saw dust. 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
John Grden's Pen Works 
*
Thats funny John!! *


----------



## Rjones (Feb 14, 2011)

My 10 and 7 yr. old daughters first response the big slab picture were, oh it has a face, I blew the picture up and they pointed out the ears, nose,eyes, neck, and moustache. I was just looking at the pretty wood.

rjones


----------



## el_d (Feb 14, 2011)

DANG IT! 

Should have waited for today to visit........WITH MY CREDIT CARD!


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 14, 2011)

so, a double gloat!!  outstanding!

hey...just looking closely at that burl....looks like it has that dreaded spanish oak burl rot....better just send it all to me to protect your other wood!


----------



## David Keller (Feb 14, 2011)

That's great looking stuff, Curtis, but I think the figure is too coarse for pen blanks exclusively.  I see a couple of nice hollow forms in that stack of burl.  If I can just convince Lupe to drive over and use his credit card to purchase some for me, I'm willing to release the hollow forms I see trapped inside that wood...  That's just the kind of guy that I am.


----------



## phillywood (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey, Curtis are those the huge ones that you had behind the BBQ pit, that when we came up for the S. TX meeting to your place you said you had to bring them in with that backhoe you got, or are these different? they are very nice looking BTW, and the slab is even nicer. I was wondering if you ever cut those huge logs you had outside the front doors when we came up?
Oh, BTW, are those Echo chain saws any good? I was thinking of getting one from the HD by my house or the ones at HD are not the same production line?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Philip,

Yes, this is the same huge logs outside the front of my shop.

As far as Echo...asking that question is like asking if Chevy, Ford, or Dodge is best for trucks!  I now own 3 Echo chainsaws, 2 Stihl chainsaws, and and Echo straight shaft stringline trimmer.  I much prefer my Echos over my Stihls since they vibrate less.  The Echos at HD are the same line as available in pro shops but they have a limited line there.  For example, my new one is a 450p with a 20" bar.  HD around here only has the 450 with an 18" bar.  The p version is the performance version.  I got this one brand new on FleaBay for $330 shipped.  I was going to buy it at my local small engine shop (price is the same as HD since it is set by the manufacturer) but found this one for nearly $100 less.  If you buy one, look for a small engine shop in your area and buy from them.  You will get some service (unheard of from HD) and you will most likely be supporting a local business for the same price.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 15, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> ctubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pile of FIRE WOOD!  Great looking timber, Curtis.  The saw looks like it will do the job for you.  By the way, what is that blue thing on the bar in the first photo?  I never have seen an attachment like that on an Echo.  Just wondering.  Maybe a log pusher or something.  Hum?
> ...



Looks like more pen blanks to me!:wink::biggrin:
Charles


----------



## mrburls (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks good Curtis, thats the burl I was asking you about when I turned that Texas oak burl pen. Glad to see you yeilded a good amount of wood. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow that is a nice looking burl.  Glad you are enjoying your new toy!


----------



## LEAP (Feb 15, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> LEAP said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Wood! but what you gonna do with that teeny little saw?
> ...



I thought youd need one of these for Texas size trees

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brfKKehFtmw


----------



## markgum (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow,, Are these going to be prizes for the "Loser's Club" in the Birthday Bash???  :biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 15, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how valuable that burl is??? Man you have a gold mine sitting there. I may drop by to pick up the dis guards or even the saw dust.
> ...


Okay.:wink:


----------



## Timebandit (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW!!  What a nice guy!  Im like 30 minutes away, can i come two!!  Just kidding!!

Thats an awesome burl Curtis.I wish i could come across stuff like this!

Justin




MesquiteMan said:


> Yep, sure do!  Come on up and I will give you some pieces just for taking the time to drive up here for a visit!!


----------



## Padre (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy cow that is some nice wood!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, that's going to make some great turning stock!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> WOW!!  What a nice guy!  Im like 30 minutes away, can i come two!!  Just kidding!!
> 
> Thats an awesome burl Curtis.I wish i could come across stuff like this!
> 
> ...



ABSOLUTELY!  Please do come for a visit!  I always enjoy shop visitors and will hook you up with lots of wood at no cost!  I can even show you a thing or 2 if you need help on anything.  I'll be here all weekend if you want to come down!


----------



## livertrans (Feb 15, 2011)

Call  me crazy but in Curtis's first picture  does anyone else see an image of a man standing at the saw holding it and he seems to have a lanyard around his neck??


----------



## Padre (Feb 15, 2011)

livertrans said:


> Call  me crazy but in Curtis's first picture  does anyone else see an image of a man standing at the saw holding it and he seems to have a lanyard around his neck??



Ok.

CRAZY!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## randywa (Feb 15, 2011)

livertrans said:


> Call me crazy but in Curtis's first picture does anyone else see an image of a man standing at the saw holding it and he seems to have a lanyard around his neck??


 
 Maybe not crazy, but at least well medicated. Please use caution while operating heavy machinery and power tools.


----------

